# Does your W8 whine?



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

Got an '03 6-spd. There is a "whine" in sync with engine RPM that is mostly audible at low speeds in 1st and 2nd gear above 2000 RPM, but it's always there, just drowned out when going faster.

Happens with clutch in or clutch out, in gear or in neutral. Revving while sitting still or moving in gear. Frequency always in sync with engine RPM. So it doesn't seem to be transmission related.

Radio off, so this is not interference coming through speakers. It sounds like it's coming from the right side of the engine but I haven't tried pinpointing the source while not driving.

Here's the thing. I just got a new engine installed, with all new accessories, flywheel, clutch, throwout bearing and sleeve. The only part that was reused was the starter. But the starter was inspected and seems to be working fine. No wear on the old ring gear either. The whine is still there and sounds exactly the same as before, as far as I can tell.

Is this "whine" a normal sound for this engine? I'm interested to hear whether yours does or does not make this sound.


----------



## OLD509cc (Jun 25, 2015)

Mine and the other one I have been around both make what I can best describe as a belt whine. This is very unlike the whine that we have for our reverse gear.


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

Adding this for the sake of anyone searching for this topic. See the following page, next to last paragraph. Text copied here.

"Our Passat, showing just 588 miles on the odo, suffered a persistent singing whine somewhere in the driveline."

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/volkswagen-passat-w-8-4motion-short-take-road-test

So it sounds like this is "normal," or at least "common," if a brand-new one did it.


----------

